# !Lan Party! was brauche ich??



## Falco (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute
Ich veranstalte am samstag bei mir eine Lan Party mit Freunden und habe ein paar Fragen an euch was mann da alles braucht und beachten muss.
Wir sind 5 Leute und haben jeweils ein PC! Alle PC's haben das gleiche Betreibssystem schonmal drauf. ( Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit )
Als Spiele verwenden wir FlatOut2, Crysis und  Far Cry 2 erstmal.

So nun das Problem: Das Modem was wir verwenden hat nur 4 Lan Anschlüsse, wir brauchen aber 5! Was kann man da machen??
Brauch mann da noch einen Verteiler oder sowas??


Mfg Falco


----------



## Menthe (13. Dezember 2010)

Ein einfacher Switch reicht z.b. dieser hier D-Link DGS-1005D 5-Port Desktop Gigabit Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör. Dann müsst ihr alle PC's mit normalen Netwerkkabeln da dran stöpseln und das "gezocke" kann los gehen


----------



## robbe (13. Dezember 2010)

Wen ihr nicht grade viele große dateien hin und her schiebt, reicht auch ein 100Mbit Switch, wie zb. dieser:
TP-Link TL-SF1008D Netzwerk Switch 8x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Den Switch könnt ihr auch mit einem LAN KAbel mit dem Router verbinden, damit ihr Internet habt falls ihr das braucht.


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Dezember 2010)

Der SWITCH an sich scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein (der den mein Vorredner empfohlen hat). 

Jedoch würde ich euch wenn Ihr derzeit genau 5 Leute seit gleich nen 8er SWITCH (oder mehr...) empfehlen. 

Oder könnt Ihr ausschließen dass nächstes mal auch "nur" 5 Leute dabei sind? Wär schon ärgerlich wenn Ihr beim nächsten mal zu sechst seit und dann reichen die Anschlüsse nicht aus und Ihr müsst nachkaufen...

Eventuell solltet Ihr auch drandenken, das private vorhandene Internet direkt mit ins Netzwerk zu holen. Das ist immer ganz nett wenn ALLE Kumpels (auch) im Netz sind weil dann tut man sich viel leichter mit Patches ziehen und Programme (freeware natürlich) schnell saugen und so weiter...

Wenn Ihr noch am Suchen von LAN-GAMES seid dann empfehle ich LEFT 4 DEAD 2!!!  Das gibts heute zum Beispiel im Angebot (bei Steam) für 4,99 Euro pro Lizenz. Also fast geschenkt... 
Aber Achtung: zum Spielen benötigt Steam eine Internetverbindung (wegen Kopierschutz und so...).


----------



## Falco (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich habe mir den ausgesucht aus nem Shop um die Ecke.

Wir spielen mit den Preisen   für 19.99€ guter Preis würde ich sagen.


Muss man bei der Einstellung im Betreibssystem nochwas beachten oder geht die Verbindung relativ einfach zu erstellen??


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ihr noch LAN Games braucht 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/92170-lan-spiele.html

Ich persönlich empfehle noch: *WC3* (DotA, HLW RoC, Randgruppen TD, TLW, Pimp my Peon) und *COD 4*. Crysis macht LAN nicht so viel Laune
da zu wenig Spieler.


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Dezember 2010)

Falco schrieb:


> Muss man bei der Einstellung im Betreibssystem nochwas beachten oder geht die Verbindung relativ einfach zu erstellen??


 

Also bei uns hat das WIN7 letztes mal automatisch gemacht. Anstöpseln und er hat automatisch das mit den IP`s usw gemacht... (ist das normal bei win7 ?)

Wenn nicht:

192.168.1.1 ; 192.168.1.2  usw. jeder computer ne andere ip...


----------



## Falco (13. Dezember 2010)

ok, danke!


----------



## Ossiracer (13. Dezember 2010)

Wenn der Switch an nem Inetrouter hängt teilt er die IP's automatisch zu.. Ist die einfachste Lösung..
Ihr solltet drauf achten dass alle Computer in einer Arbeitsgruppe sind, da ihr euch sonst gegenseitig nicht im Netzwerk finden werdet

Greez


----------



## Mopedcruiser (13. Dezember 2010)

Falco schrieb:


> Muss man bei der Einstellung im Betreibssystem nochwas beachten oder geht die Verbindung relativ einfach zu erstellen??





Norisk699 schrieb:


> Also bei uns hat das WIN7 letztes mal automatisch gemacht. Anstöpseln und er hat automatisch das mit den IP`s usw gemacht... (ist das normal bei win7 ?)
> 
> Wenn nicht:
> 
> 192.168.1.1 ; 192.168.1.2  usw. jeder computer ne andere ip...


Also das kann man auch genauer erklären... 

Es ist unterschiedlich beispielseise musst du die PCs  überwiegend bei unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen Manuel einem Netzwerk hinzufügen manchmal aber auch bei dem Komplett gleichem OS manchmal gehts aber auch gar nicht, das problem hat ein bekannter von mir 2x Win XP aber finden tueste dich komischerweise niergends mit meinem altne Lappi mit Vista ham wir uns gefunden...

Also wenn es von allein nicht klappt tust du vollgendes:

Du gehts in den Ordner wo die Netzwerkverbindungen angezeigt werden!
Klickst bei deiner eignen verbindung auf "Eigenschaften" 
Dann gehst du auf das dritte Register (sry keine Ahnung grad wie es heißt)
Und änderst die "TCPIP" zu dem was schon Norisk schon geschrieben hat, immer die gleiche nur am ende eben mit 1, 2 oder 3 usw.


----------



## Jared566 (13. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem nicht finden, hängt mit Windows XP zusammen. Dort ist die Netzwerkumgebung anderst aufgebaut als bei Windows 7 / Vista. 

Am einfachsten ist es wenn ihr euch einen 8 Port Switch kauft, und dort das Modem (Ich nehme an du meinst Router) danhängt. Dann bekommt jeder eine IP Adresse zugewiesen und alles ist super  und ihr solltet alle Internetzugriff haben.

Schwieriger sieht es da mit den Spielen aus. Auf dem PC wo der Server laufen muss (damit die anderen darauf connecten können) muss die Firewall aus sein, da diese sonst alles wegblockt.

die IP Adresse Manuell umstellen ist schon etwas komplizierter. Die IP Adresse wurde oben schon genannt, jedoch wenn ihr auch noch Internet haben wollt, müsst ihr zusätzlich das Standartgateway einstellen, welches dann der Router wäre. Dabei müsst ihr darauf achten, dass sich das Gateway in dem selben Bereich eurer PC's befindet. Sprich es kann sein das dein Router die 192.168.178.1 hat, dann müsst ihr alle die 192.168.178.* haben. * steht dabei für die letzte Zahl, die zwischen 1 und 254 liegen muss. (Allerdings könnt ihr die 1 hier nicht verwenden, da die ja schon der Router hat )

Also eine Automatische Konfiguration ist doch einfacher 

Mfg Jared


----------



## 4riders_de (14. Dezember 2010)

Ossiracer schrieb:


> Wenn der Switch an nem Inetrouter hängt teilt er die IP's automatisch zu.. Ist die einfachste Lösung..
> 
> Ihr solltet drauf achten dass alle Computer in einer Arbeitsgruppe sind, da ihr euch sonst gegenseitig nicht im Netzwerk finden werdet
> 
> Greez



öhm - du meinst mit inetrouter wohl einen gateway - und ein dhcp teilt die IP's zu 


entweder ihr stellt eure rechner auf automatische ip-adresszuweisung ein, mit dem selben gateway - meistens 192.168.1.1 / 192.168.2.1 je nach Hersteller - der DHCP vergibt dann die IP's .. vergibt also keine IP doppelt.

oder ihr deaktiviert den DHCP und vergibt die IP's manuell

solltet ihr keinen dhcp server haben und auch keine IP's eingetragen haben, dann macht das APIPA - mit APIPA beschafft sich windows selber eine gültige ip-adresse im netzwerk.

so, evtl. konnt ich weiter helfen


----------



## GPHENOM (15. Dezember 2010)

Bei Crysis würde ich aufpassen mit der automatischen Vergabe 
Bei mir hat die Switch immer genau die IP verteilt mit der Crysis irgendwie nicht funktioniert.
Guck dir das einfach mal im Inet an.


----------



## riedochs (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei den meisten Routern lassen sich die DHCP Bereich ja einstellen.


----------

